# Co2 squirter to train



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

For what its worth I have had a stubborn dog and hard to train until I was told about using a squirt of air to get their attention. Works like a charm. Go to Amazon and look at bicycle tire inflator. Make sure you get on with a TRIGGER

Hope this helps some one else


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I really don't recommend aversive forms of punishment like this , here's why http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It has been said by many people that dogs can be "stubborn." Many ethologists believe that this is an inaccurate description. When people are experiencing problem behaviors with their dogs , they quite often are not communicating with their dog in a way they clearly understand. Consequently, people think they just have a stupid, "stubborn", or reactive dog. "Stubborn " is one of those red flag words that come up in the "terms to avoid" for finding a reputable dog trainer. 
When a dog does not come when called , they are not being "stubborn", they simply are being opportunistic ,ie finding something more appealing than what we're asking of them. It's a case of what is more reinforcing for them. Dogs are not capable of being stubborn as that would mean they are capable of developing a reasoned argument not to do something. I like this analysis from L.C. Kelley from Psychology Today ..."That's one example of the wrong kind of anthropomorphism. Another is that far too many people abandon their dogs because they're perceived as "stubborn," "willful," or "disobedient," all anthropomorphisms. The truth is, dogs can't be obedient or disobedient because even though it's something they're exceptionally good at, dogs themselves don't know what the concept of obedience means. They only know that when their emotions are aligned with their owners' desires they "feel" like doing what their owners want them to. That's all"


----------

